# pdf-reader fü win-ce bzw. mp370



## Markus (19 November 2003)

hallo gibt es einen pdf-reader der auf dem mp370 läuft?
würde gerne die bediehnungsanleitungen zusätzlich im tp hinterlegen...


----------



## tommy (19 November 2003)

versuchs mal damit: http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readerforppc.html


----------



## Markus (19 November 2003)

danke, aber das hab ich auch schon versucht.

wenn ich die setup.exe im mp starten will kommt immer eine meldung das es sich nicht um eine zuläsige windows-ce meldung handelt.


----------



## oliver2306 (19 November 2003)

Das würde mich auch bennend interressieren ob es möglich PDF Dateien auf dem MP 370 anzeigen zu lassen. Dann könnte mann nämlich alle Bedienungsanleitungen, Handbücher und Schaltpläne direkt in der Anlage mit abspeichern. So kann nie wieder ein Plan oder Handbuch verschwinden oder zerstört werden.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Zottel (19 November 2003)

Gibt es einen Webbrowser für das TP?
Dann sollte erstens das mit den PDFs auch gehen (per plug-in).
und zweitens können besagte Dokumente auf einem webserver liegen, was Speicherplatz im TP spart, gleiche Dokumente nur einmal benötigt und eine zentrale Verwaltung dieser Dokumente ermöglicht.


----------



## AndyPed (19 November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche auch schon gedacht. 
Nen I-Explorer gibt es für ds MP370, aber ob's dafür ein plugin gibt das unter der WinCe von Siemens läuft ist fraglich.

[EDIT]
Wenn man zusätzlich ne CF-Karte als Speicher nutzt ist das Prob mit dem Speicher im MP/TP besser. Da kann man dan alle Doks und Co ablegen.
Mir geht es meist so das ich diese nicht auf dem Server beim Kunden ablegen darf und/oder keine Netzwerkzugang habe. Deshalb ziehe ich die CF-Karte vor.

Ciao


----------



## volker (19 November 2003)

man sollte bedenken, dass der speicherplatz in den mps nicht unbedingt berauschend ist.

warum legt ihr das nicht als doc, rtf oder txt ab?


----------



## AndyPed (19 November 2003)

Hi Volker,

die Files als doc, rtf oder txt abzulegen ist bei nem Eplan halt ein bisserl kompliziert .   
Wie schon bereits geschrieben liegen die Dateien ja auf ner zusätzlichgen Steckbaren CF-Karte als nicht auf dem MP/TP.

Ciao


----------



## tommy (20 November 2003)

und über active-sync von ms acrobat installieren?


----------



## AndyPed (20 November 2003)

Hi tommy,

mit active-sync geht das leider auch nicht, da das Panel immer meldet das die Software keine zulässige Software ist.


----------



## Markus (5 Dezember 2003)

hab folgendes von siemens bekommen:



> bei den Windowsbasierenden Panels handelt es sich beim WinCE in der Tat um
> eine etwas abgespeckte Version und auch durch den begrenzten Speicher den
> ein solches Panel hat, ist es schwierig eine Vielzahl von Zusatzsoftwaren zu
> unterstützen. Es gibt aber eine Möglichkeit einen PDF Reader zu
> ...


----------



## 123 (22 Mai 2006)

Moin.

Gibt es in der Hinsicht Acrobat Reader unter Windows CE neue Erkenntnisse??


----------



## rs-plc-aa (29 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab´s zwar noch nicht probiert aber eigentlich wäre ProSave das was für den PPC ActiveSync ist...

Also wenn es geht dann damit.

Eventuell müßte man die Setup.exe dementsprechend "entpacken" weil eigentlich nur die .cab-Datei benötigt wird.

Glaube sogar bei Siemens mal was darüber gelesen zu haben - finde ich aber grad nicht.

Dann vielleicht mal nen SRQ erstellen und nachfragen.


----------



## Ulri (29 Mai 2006)

Hallo, 
vor einiger Zeit gab es bei Siemens eine Anleitung zur Installation des PDF-Viewers "Primer V2.3" auf MPs. Der Beitrag war vom 05.07.04 und hatte die ID:13738258. Die kostenpflichtige "Primer" Software konnte man von www.ansyr.com/products/windows/primer23/ als Testversion laden. Im Siemens-Artikel war die Installation mittels ActiveSync beschrieben.
Ich habe damals die Darstellung von Schaltplänen (eplan) auf MPs getestet. Das Resultat war katastrophal. Nach minutenlanger Wartezeit erschien ein absolut unbrauchbares Bild. Es war ungefähr vergleichbar mit dem Versuch, mittels des CE-Internet Explorers eine aktuelle HTML-Seite anzuzeigen.


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2006)

Also ich mach das Anzeigen von Text-Informationen mit dem WinCE-IE. Mit ein wenig Nacharbeit funktioniert das ganz gut. Für eine Bedienungsanleitung reicht es allemal, allerdings sind die grafischen Eigenschaften der TP270 wirklich mies.


----------



## Joggl... (19 Juni 2006)

*Hatte Ihn mal am laufen...*

Hatte Ihn glaub mal am laufen...

hab grad in mein prosave verz gegugd.

hab mit da mal 2 pii dateien erstellt. eine für die dll's

ared2.pii:

;************************************************************
AcrobatReaderDLLS #name
;************************************************************


;------------------------------------------------------------
; Target device information
;------------------------------------------------------------

MPX70/XP270/MIPS    #target_device_family
MPX70/XP370/MIPSFP  #target_device_family

3.00 #TARGET_os_version_min
3.00 #TARGET_os_version_max

;------------------------------------------------------------
; File transfers
;------------------------------------------------------------

; --> program files

ace.dll > \programm files\Adobe\Acrobat 1.0\Reader\ace.dll #NO
bib.dll > \programm files\Adobe\Acrobat 1.0\Reader\bib.dll #NO
LoadStructLib.dll > \programm files\Adobe\Acrobat 1.0\Reader\LoadStructLib.dll #NO
OPP.dll > \programm files\Adobe\Acrobat 1.0\Reader\OPP.dll #NO
pdffilefilt.dll > \programm files\Adobe\Acrobat 1.0\Reader\pdffilefilt.dll #NO
pdfl50.dll > \programm files\Adobe\Acrobat 1.0\Reader\pdfl50.dll #NO
structlib.dll > \programm files\Adobe\Acrobat 1.0\Reader\structlib.dll #NO
uninstall.dll > \programm files\Adobe\Acrobat 1.0\Reader\uninstall.dll #NO


und eine für die cab:
ared.pii:
;************************************************************
AcrobatReader #name
;************************************************************


;------------------------------------------------------------
; Target device information
;------------------------------------------------------------

MPX70/XP270/MIPS    #target_device_family
MPX70/XP370/MIPSFP  #target_device_family

3.00 #TARGET_os_version_min
3.00 #TARGET_os_version_max

;------------------------------------------------------------
; File transfers
;------------------------------------------------------------

; --> program files

aread.cab > \flash\aread.cab #NO


----------

